# I lost over 4 inches in one month on my waist, but...



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive lost over 20 lbs and it seems like under the waist area is where almost all my fat loss is coming from(hardly any subcutaneous even on stomach(-4mm out of 22mm and hasn't dropped in weeks) ).  I started my cut at 5'9 and a 40 inch waist very distended stomach and lots of thigh and chest fat too.   Originally I thought it was the m5aa I was using during my cut but I changed it too m1,4diol and i seem to be still losing my waist which is down to a little below 36 now with hardly any budge in my subcutaneous measurements. 

Now It seems like throughout all my bulking my gut was always getting bigger and my subcutaneous on my stomach was only slowly going up proportionally.

So maybe i won't start losing massive subcutaneous until i completely get rid of most of the visceral fat under my waist im thinking...


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 19, 2005)

It's ALL in your DIET mang....


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> ???


It means your diet is not to par....

Clean up your diet and you should see results.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Or maybe consider not starving yourself (If I remember correctly you have previously said you eat less than 9 cals per pound body weight) and stop doing lots of fasted cardio (as you said in your not eating before morning cardio thread) - those two things are the fastest way to loose lean mass and NOT subcutaneous fat mass...


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

@demolition


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Or maybe consider not starving yourself (If I remember correctly you have previously said you eat less than 9 cals per pound body weight) and stop doing lots of fasted cardio (as you said in your not eating before morning cardio thread) - those two things are the fastest way to loose lean mass and NOT subcutaneous fat mass...



Actually i just have only done 2 fasted cardio sessions and that is after doing about 30 or whatever non fasted cardio sessions.

Like i said in my last part I seem to have put on lots of visceral fat in my stomach area with not a proportional increase in subcutaneous I think my abuse of steroids is what caused that cause that and alchohol are known to add lots of visceral fat causing a distended stomach. 

My question is WILL I start to lose lots of subcutaneous once my visceral fat reserves have been tapped out?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> My question is WILL I start to lose lots of subcutaneous once my visceral fat reserves have been tapped out?


Eventaully if you diet enough you can have pretty much all the fat gone...or to the naked eye it appears.  Yes eventually the fat will go away but I wouldn't aim for a 0% body fat reading...just not healthy.  I think the lowest ever recorded was some guy who hit 2-3 %...thats just nuts!!

Keep at the diet, low intensity cardio, and maybe try some HIIT.  May break your platue.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know why you think im at a plateau.  I never said that.  You don't think 4 inches in a month off the waist is outstanding?  When was the last time you did that?


----------



## truth (Jan 19, 2005)

wow man you seem to really be taking some things personally...

then again, to some people it may seem like you are bragging about your results and acting like you know everything, but then asking for help

anyway...my thoughts are..

you do realize that bodyfat is a first in last out process, right? just because you're seeing some progress, don't think that you're almost there after a month. 

this is pretty much the same situation when people get paranoid thinking they have gyno because they still have fat on their chest. it's probably not gyno, it's just that you won't see that fat go away until you get down to a lower bodyfat%

have patience..good luck


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

truth knows the truth.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 19, 2005)

You are 5'9" and you bulked until you had a 40" waist???? ... Why?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> I don't know why you think im at a plateau.  I never said that.  You don't think 4 inches in a month off the waist is outstanding?  When was the last time you did that?


Wow slow down bud...I miss read ya.  Don't jump down my throat b/c you were fat and lost some weight.  4 inches is pretty good, the mannor is which you lost 20lbs in one month however I don't think is healthy but to each is own.  I was just trying to help out.

And look don't think your 4 inches is something special here...there are people who have lost alot more and can brag alot more then you can.  We congradulated you now accept the honor and move on to dieting some more.  Don't assume your better then anyone here now b/c your not!  When was the last time you lost 95lbs and dropped 12 inches on your waist?!?  I've done it before so does that make me better then you now?!?


----------



## truth (Jan 19, 2005)

lol, okay fellas let's stop it here..no need to make this into an internet flame war ;p

we're all in this for similar reasons...to build a better body, whether or not that's a primary goal or a side effect, it's similar reasons...so no need to start or feed drama


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 19, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> @demolition


 What'd I do wrong?  I spoke the truth. 

 He's probably not consuming what his body needs....

 Complex carbs & Veggies.

 He needs to cut back on sugars, simple carbs, and fatty foods... 

 (Fast food especially if any is consumed)


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't take too harshly Demo-9.. Souped_Up is still bitter about being robbed in the Gene Pool at birth.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 19, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Don't take too harshly Demo-9.. Souped_Up is still bitter about being robbed in the Gene Pool at birth.


 Pah, I wasn't...  

 I just happened to notice that and was like "WTF mate?" 

 lol

 Oh well. 

 To each his own. 

 If you wanna lose that extra chubba-lubba... you must eat right dude!  NUFF SAID. 

 I'm gunna start slimmin down here soon too, and am having trouble gearing up for the right foods.   Kick yourself in the nads, and Git er' Dun!


----------



## brian2440 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey souped_up I am 5'9" and had a 38 inch waist.  Some of the weight will come off quick then it will slow down.  These guys helped me when I needed it and they came through with flying colors.    Listen to then.  A lot of them has lost a lot of weight and know how to do it.  Post your diet and let them help you.  I did and took their advise and started losing weight again.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

Im still losing weight but its slower now that ive dropped my intensity of cardio and lowered the duration a bit and upped the calories.  I feel like im maintaining my muscle now as the fat is slowly coming off since my strength actually just wentup a slight in a couple upper body excercises.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> You are 5'9" and you bulked until you had a 40" waist???? ... Why?



Cause last time I cut I lost 15 lbs and wasn't happy with how thin i looked, so I wanted to be sure I had maxed out on muscle.  Although this time i won't look that big either ill be at a higher weight at the end of my cut AND im avoiding HIIT and heavy weight training sessions which seems to allow me to do cardio more often with less worry of overtraining although im sorta in that state anyways due to lots of cardio and very restrictive diet, but ive let up on the cardio and diet to help improve the situation.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow slow down bud...I miss read ya.  Don't jump down my throat b/c you were fat and lost some weight.  4 inches is pretty good, the mannor is which you lost 20lbs in one month however I don't think is healthy but to each is own.  I was just trying to help out.
> 
> And look don't think your 4 inches is something special here...there are people who have lost alot more and can brag alot more then you can.  We congradulated you now accept the honor and move on to dieting some more.  Don't assume your better then anyone here now b/c your not!  When was the last time you lost 95lbs and dropped 12 inches on your waist?!?  I've done it before so does that make me better then you now?!?



I was pissed off because you continue to assume crap about my diet instead of answering my question.   You don't have to reply to this, I don't want a response.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 20, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> Cause last time I cut I lost 15 lbs and wasn't happy with how thin i looked, so I wanted to be sure I had maxed out on muscle. Although this time i won't look that big either ill be at a higher weight at the end of my cut AND im avoiding HIIT and heavy weight training sessions which seems to allow me to do cardio more often with less worry of overtraining although im sorta in that state anyways due to lots of cardio and very restrictive diet, but ive let up on the cardio and diet to help improve the situation.


 Hey, it's your body and your health, so you have to decide what's best for you. If it were me, in my opinion, a 40" waist on a 5'9" frame is nothing but unhealthy. That's a ton of fat built up around your internal organs man. No desire for strength could make me gain that much fat... it's not worth it.  If you eat clean, lift heavy and workout with intesity (toss in some HIT cardio), there is no need for an insane bulk like that. You can make great gains in a safe manner.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Hey, it's your body and your health, so you have to decide what's best for you. If it were me, in my opinion, a 40" waist on a 5'9" frame is nothing but unhealthy. That's a ton of fat built up around your internal organs man. No desire for strength could make me gain that much fat... it's not worth it.  If you eat clean, lift heavy and workout with intesity (toss in some HIT cardio), there is no need for an insane bulk like that. You can make great gains in a safe manner.



It stems from the fact of being a skinny and i mean SKINNY kid till 20 years old.  I had neve had a problem with fat so I didn't mind having a 38 inch waist if i knew I could add even more muscle.  

I hvae done some research though and it seems like cardio helps keep blood flow,  insulin sensitivity, and overall healthiness in check so I think in the future on my normal off cycle workouts in addition to my upper body/lower body 2 times a week weight split ( I find higher volume is a waste of time for my recovery since I don't grow on either    )  and im going to add in a moderate intensity cardio session in the middle to make a 3 day workout split to keep my cardiovascular  capabilities in tip top shape as I add weight/fat.

Well I can't say that I wasn't enjoying it even with the 40 inch waist because I would eat healthy balanced meals then add in  whatever I wanted whether it was sweets etc or going down andhaving a hamburger. Not very healthy and initially i was thinking of going in the military so i started jogging and trying endurance work and that sort of led me to the idea of I should cut now even though i have no plans of beingin the military.  Whats funny is the idea of the military(which i gave up a little later) is what sort of gave me the idea to start working out with weights because I was so weak with pushups.  Kind of ironic.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Eventually the weight loss will slow down.  In the begining most lose alot of weight fast and think this will remain until they are ripped.  In time the body slows down in the amount of fat you burn and you need to work harder to do so.  

This is why many people do not do cardio at the begining stages of their cuts...they use cardio as a tweak and add it in later so they don't need to spend hours doing it 7 days a week b/c eventually your body grows acustomed to it and you need to increase the cardio for more gains.

I'd say if you followed a proper meal plan and exercised properly you should have no problem gaining LBM...you may not like what you see in the mirror now or in 2 weeks but in time you will be able to sculpt your body into what you really want.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 20, 2005)

just get lyposuction..jk.. just listen to all the replies everyone is telling you and youll do just fine!
as im sure you already kno just eat healthy, diet smart and excersise good and youll be fine. im glad you lost the weight you wanted to.. now its time to switch it up a bit and lose some more.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

Deadbolt  that is a good idea about not using cardio at first but Im not in this for the long term ( im an ecto remember  ) but if I had 50 lbs to lose then yah that would have been a good method and I would have been in this for the long run not the short term(2 months or less).


----------

